
Twitter's Evan Williams: A Unified Theory of Startup Success - staunch
http://evhead.com/2007/08/unified-theory-of-startup-success.asp
======
bmaier
Unfortunately, it is somewhat difficult to develop theories about luck and
timing beforehand.

------
randallsquared
And here I had my hopes up... ;)

